# ConnectedDrive down



## DJHakim (Feb 15, 2006)

BMW Assist mentioned that BMW has had problems with their ConnectedDrive servers/services for the last month. They mentioned many are affected and their may be compensation for those affected by the outage.

For me, I cannot see or set all of my services online, nor can I add a vehicle w/o error. So, I cannot even set a map region for OTA updates. Moreover, the ConnectedDrive menu in iDrive 6 returns an error. Things are spotty all around.

Anyone else? 
(I am not sure this is the proper forum for this topic.)


----------



## luigi524td (Apr 4, 2005)

YUP Connected Drive (APP on Android) has been funky for a few days. Wasn't reporting / updating on vehicle info or status. Thought it was an Android update recently pushed to my cell but the same problem persisted on my Tablet. Went thru the usual steps - deleted cache, uninstalled/reinstalled ... etc etc. Today it seems to be functioning "normally". I think someone in Munich Land forgot to wind up the servers ? ?


----------



## DJHakim (Feb 15, 2006)

​
I'd try logging in here to verify what you have:
https://connecteddrive.bmwusa.com

If you report your issues to BMW Assist 1-888-333-6118, they'd open a ticket and supposedly let you know when things are back up and if you get comped somehow.


----------

